# كيفية فحص العناصر الالكترونية



## klim40 (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا منكم اخوتي اعطائي كيفية فحص العناصر الالكترونية ومدى صلاحيتها 
ان امكن عنصر عنصر 
مستعجل وضروري 
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## klim40 (9 أبريل 2007)

klim40 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجوا منكم اخوتي اعطائي كيفية فحص العناصر الالكترونية ومدى صلاحيتها
> ان امكن عنصر عنصر
> مستعجل وضروري
> شكرا مسبقا


 لا تبخلوا علينا


----------



## الكومنيكيشن (10 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​(الترانزيستور) العمالقه والمحترفون يمتنعون واكون شاكر وممنون
الموضوع مطلوب للبعض 000 فى بعض الكارتات الاليكترونيه يوصل فيها الترانزيستور دون كتابه الاحرف الداله على ارجل الترانزيستور B C E 
ولذلك يتعذر على الفنى معرفه معالمه وبالتالى قياسه واختباره داخل وخارج الدائره ولكنه باسلوب بسيط ممكن الوصول الى معرفه اطراف الترانزيستور الثلاثه المعروفه القاعده والمشع والمجمع .
اولا: من رقم الترانزيستور ممكن التعرف على نوعه 00 غالبا ما يكون رقم الترانزيستور يبداء بحرف وبعده رقم والذى يبداء بحرف C  او حرف D  
وبعده رقم هو نوع NPN  مثال C828 C945 C1383 D313 D400 D401
والنوع الثانى هو PNP  يبداء بالحرف B  اوA  وبعده رقم مثال A456 A608 B511  وهكذا ......
وليس هذا كل مافى الامر لمعرفه نوع الترانزيستور فقد يكون له ارقام مختلفه وانما هى واحده من المعلومات التى تدل على معرفه نوعه
وفى الورش لغه تتداول بينهم لاسماء الترانزيستور 00 فيقال عن النوع NPN 00 معكوس او ترانزيستور C  او سالب 
والنوع PNP 00عدل او ترانزيستور A 00 او موجب 
ثانيا : ممكن التعرف على نوع الترانزيستور باستخدام الافوميتر اجرب الكابل السالب للافوميتر على ارجل الترانزيستور الى ان يثبت على رجل ويعطى قراءه على الرجلين الاخرين قراءه متساويه على كل رجل منهم وبعكس كابلات الافوميتر لايعطى اىقراءه ومن ذلك نعرف ان نوع الترانزيستور NPN 
واذا كان الكابل الموجب الاحمر للافوميتر هو الثابت على رجل الترانزيستور والكابل السالب هو الذى يعطى قراءه متساويه على الرجلين الاخرين 0 فيكون النوع PNP  00 و فى الحالتين يكون الكابل الثابت على الرجل B القاعده وبهذه الطريقه البسيطه تعرفنا على نوعه وأحد ارجله وهو القاعده B
 يبقى لنا كيفيه التعرف على الرجلين الاخرين 0 مما سبق عرفنا الرجل القاعده ونوع الترانزيستور 0 نأخذ النوع NPN  نترك القاعده ونضع كابل الافوميتر على الرجلين الاخرين ونبلل الاصبع ونضعه على الرجل القاعده ان اعطى قراءه على الافوميتر كان الكابل الموجب هو الذى على الرجل المجمع C
واذا لم يعطى قراءه اعكس الكبلاات ليعطى القراءه 0 وبهذه الطريقه عرفنا الرجل المجمعC وتكون الاخيره هى المشع E ونفس الطريقه لمعرفه رجلين الترانزيستور النوع PNP نترك الرجل القاعده ونضع كابلاات الافوميتر على الرجلين الاخرين ونبلل الاصبع ونضعه على الرجل القاعده ونلاحظ قراءه على الافوميتر اذا اعطى قراءه فيكون الكابل السالب هو الذى على المجمع والاخر هو المشع واذا لم يعطى قراءه اعكس الكابلاات لتعطى القراءه 
كل هذا لنعرف النوع والأرجل الثلاثه000B C E 0000 القاعده 000 المجمع 000 المشع 000 بعد ما تعرفنا على النوع والارجل فى هذه الحاله ممكن اختباره 


 اختبار صلاحيه الترانزيستور
اولا داخل الدائره : بالافوميتر وهو على وضع قياس الفولت DC 
بدون فك الترانزيستور من الدائره وهى فى التيار الكهربى ممكن قياس الجهد على رجل المجمع C  بوضع كابل الافوميتر الموجب الاحمر على رجل الترانزيستورC والكابل السالب للافوميتر الاسود على الارضى ( الشاسيه ) يعطينا قراءه على الافوميتر ثم اعمل قصر شورت بين القاعده والمشع B 00 Eبالجفت او بمفك وتلاحظ القراءه على مؤشر الافوميتر تجد الفولت زاد ثم ارفع الجفت او المفك( ايهما كنت مستخدم ) تجد الفولت قل كما كان فى المره الاولى هذا دليل على ان الترانزيستور سليم ويعمل بدليل انه سحب الفولت الازم لتشغيله 0 هذا الاختبار لحظيا وبسرعه تختبره وهو فى الدائره 

ثانيا : النوع PNP لاختباره بنفس الطريقه السابقه ولكن بعكس كابلات الافوميتر السالب على المجمع والموجب على الارضى لانه معروف ان التغذيه بالسالب على مجمع الترانزيستور نوع PNP  
ثالثا : داخل الدائره بدون توصيل التيار اليها بالافوميتر وهو على وضع قياس الاوم اقيس بين الاطراف الثلاثه لعدم وجود شورط بينهم ثم محاوله تحديد الارجل بالطريقه السابقه وقياس الترانزيستور من B  الى E  مره واخرى من B  الى C  يعطى قراءه على المؤشر متساويه فى المرتين ثم اعكس الكبلاات المفروض ان لايعطى اى قراءه وهو القياس السليم ولكنه لانه بداخل الدائره سيعطى قراءات بسيطه مختلفه وهنا يكون احتمال صلاحيته وليس اكيد 00 لانه بالرغم من هذه القياسات والمحاولات الا ان احسن اختبار لجميع العناصر الالكترونيه بالافوميتر وهو على وضع قياس الاوم خارج الدائره 




ارجو ان اكون وفقت فيما هو مطلوب منى ....................................... م/خميس برعى


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

هذا الرابط سيأخذك الى المناهج المهنية الفلسطينية ، ادخل تخصص الراديو و التلفزيون او الالكترونيات و ستجد ما تريد بالشرح المفصل
http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/textbooks/grade11_VandT.htm#a1


----------



## klim40 (12 أبريل 2007)

والله ماقصرتو شكرا احبتي


----------



## ابو الأمين (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moha_658 (31 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل المهندس / خميس برعى
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
فعلا مجهود رائع ادام الله عليك التفوق*
*وشكرا للمنتدى والقائمين عليه
محمد محمود*​


----------



## ادور (31 يوليو 2010)

ان اخي العضو هنا اجاب بكل فاعلية 
مشكوررررررررر


----------



## قيصر الشمري (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور الصراحة معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## saud_uk (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sobhyel.abd (3 أغسطس 2010)

*شمثء*

ربنا يبارك فيك:63:


----------



## naji kareem (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بجهدكم


----------



## knight2007 (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن شرح لي كيفية فحص القطع الكترونية جميعها بل الكتابة و الصورة و كيفية فحصها بل الاوفميتر


----------



## يوسف الغريب (7 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس
الكومنيكيشن شكرا على المجهود 0 ولاكن فى بعض الاحيان يكون الترانزوستر يعطى قياس سليم خارج الدائرة وبعد تثبيتة يكون العطل منه لو تم تغيرة


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## futurelight (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور كتيييييييير


----------



## ABDONOON (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد فاروق علي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو إضافة إسطوانات على الموضوع


----------



## safsaf1222 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا وبارك الله جهدك الكريم اخي العزيز


----------



## رامي العوني (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد العوضى (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك أخى العزيز
الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## aayid (29 يناير 2011)

الموحد او الدايود وطريقة قياسة بوضع الافو على وضعية الجرس ونقيسة بطرفي الافو ثم نعكس اسلاك الافو من المفترض ان يعطينا قراءة مرة واحدة 
 والله اعلم


----------



## Maher788 (1 فبراير 2011)

والله استفدنا من درسك وبارك الله فيك


----------

